

Interview w/ Jindou Lee Founder of Happy Inspector - 500 Startups company - cartagenam4
http://howtowriteabusinessplan.com/2012/09/interview-with-jindou-lee-founder-of-happy-inspector/

======
lukedeering
Great startup

